# what is diamond eye?



## ravenhunter32 (Dec 5, 2016)

Just curious, I saw it in a post or two


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Diamond eye is when a dragonscale betta's scales grow over it's eye, causing it to go blind.


----------



## ravenhunter32 (Dec 5, 2016)

Oh no! poor thing


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

It is also called "Dragon Eye." Some sellers actually charge more for these "special" Betta. :frustrated:


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Also known as Snake Eye as well but that one is seen less often I find.
It doesn't have to be a Dragon scaled fish for the pigmentation to cover the eye though. It can be a regular scaled fish with hyperpigmentation as well. It's more rare but it can happen. Also, scaling grows different rates for each fish as well. Sometimes it will cover the eye within a week, other times it will remain partial for up to even a year or more. But there are plenty of tricks to keeping a blind fish anyway, they typically don't have any less of a life than a regular fish would if the keeper accommodates him/her ^_^


----------

